# Do You Like Disturbed



## tomqman (Jun 12, 2008)

well disturbed is my fav band i just wanted to see if other people like them







also what do you think of there latest album


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

They're not my favorites, but I can say for sure that I've listened almost too much to some of their songs.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> They're not my favorites, but I can say for sure that I've listened almost too much to some of their songs.



Same here.


----------



## tomqman (Jun 12, 2008)

update what do you think of there latest album


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't vote anymore, but I haven't listened to it yet anyway.


----------



## tomqman (Jun 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Can't vote anymore, but I haven't listened to it yet anyway.


yer i judt relise that new voers can vote on the second poll owell.

the album is really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5 stars


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 12, 2008)

They are totally awesome!
Havent got the latest album, but will check it out tmorrow.


----------



## Zendrik (Jun 12, 2008)

I think each song sounds too much like the one before it. My fav album is Down with the Sickness, mainly because it still sounds so different from everything else on the radio. Now they are just another mainstream band.


----------



## opcode32 (Jun 12, 2008)

i saw them last weekend at rock im park and they were oke. a bit too much oldschool metal sound for my taste tho.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 12, 2008)

They're okay, i think they should turn their distortion up more, have a faster tempo, make the vocals darker + raspier, and i'll gladly accept them into my library.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

I hate being disturbed, especially while I'm doing the internet. Although it's a good excuse to take a break while revising.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 12, 2008)

Zendrik said:
			
		

> I think each song sounds too much like the one before it. My fav album is Down with the Sickness, mainly because it still sounds so different from everything else on the radio. Now they are just another mainstream band.


Down with the sickness is my fav aswell.
I also like "Queen of the Damned" Soundtracks from Disturbed+Korn.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not really too familiar with most of Disturbed's music.  I do like "Down With The Sickness" and "Remember" though....no clue what album they're from though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'll download their discography.....heh, heh.


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

Disturbed really suck. What genre are they? Because that whole genre really sucks


----------



## Rayder (Jun 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Disturbed really suck. What genre are they? Because that whole genre really sucks




I suppose you like RAP/Hip-hop or something, right?

Disturbed is heavy metal. At least with heavy metal, the dudes actually PLAY their own music, not program it on a computer.

Don't even get me started.


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I don't listen to rap or hip hop. And I don't classify Disturbed under heavy metal. I can take some heavy metal like Iron Maiden, etc. but Disturbed.. I don't know about them. Its just noise to me


----------



## Rayder (Jun 13, 2008)

To be honest, most of the other tunes I DID hear from Disturbed beyond "Down With The Sickness" and "Remember" WERE more like noise to me too.

I suggest giving "Remember" a listen.  That's one of my favorite tunes in general.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 13, 2008)

never heard of them


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 13, 2008)

I love them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And their new album is great!


----------



## Rayder (Jun 13, 2008)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now there's a non-biased opinion for ya.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm downloading the latest album now.....already finished getting the previous albums.   Will give 'em a listen......someday. Time is a very precious thing for me right now.  I'm currently multi-tasking......


----------



## Wanted (Jun 13, 2008)

I loved Believe but not their 2 or 3 since then and haven't heard the new one. Also I hate to be that guy but:
Their - Belonging to them
There - Over there
They're - They are

Sorry again

Iron Maiden, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Trivium, Sevendust are all better than Disturbed in my opinion.


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 13, 2008)

I love Disturbed not a favorite band but i like them! There latest album is good! They rock!


----------



## tomqman (Jun 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't listen to rap or hip hop. And I don't classify Disturbed under heavy metal. I can take some heavy metal like Iron Maiden, etc. but Disturbed.. I don't know about them. Its just noise to me



i think iron maiden is not even metal its somewhere between metal and rock.(plus they are crap)


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 13, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical disturbed fan, doesn't know shit about metal. Iron Maiden is one of the best New Wave British Heavy Metal (NWBHM) bands - and one of the best metal bands around. They laid foundations for things like Disturbed, and are indeed heavy enough to be classified as metal. You've probably heard about one song from them though.

Disturbed is indeed metal - it's just not very good. I classify bands like disturbed, korn, and slipknot as "pop metal" because it's metal that's watered down enough to make it mainstream. They usually have one or two good songs, then it's just plain annoying.

[/end unstructed post made at 1:30 am after a long tiring day]


----------



## tomqman (Jun 13, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> tomqman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well my dad who listens to iron maiden all of the time its not hard to hear lots of there songs so i cant help that singer cant sing and they cant play music.

i do like fear of the dark thoe that is a pretty good song but i dont like any of their other songs as they all sound terriable


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 13, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to argue with you, but then I realized that, judging by your spelling, grammar, and terrible signature with too many little pictures, you are probably 12 years old and know nothing about metal anyway.


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 13, 2008)

What's with Metal fans claiming bands like Disturbed are 'pop metal', what just because the singer doesn't scream his lungs out in an unintelligible mess the songs suddenly aren't metal any more? (Seriously you can't understand a word they're saying!!)


----------



## Dylan (Jun 13, 2008)

no no no


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 13, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> no no no



Don't worry blackout we still think you're cool


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 13, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> What's with Metal fans claiming bands like Disturbed are 'pop metal', what just because the singer doesn't scream his lungs out in an unintelligible mess the songs suddenly aren't metal any more? (Seriously you can't understand a word they're saying!!)


I actually just made up the genre "pop metal" when I posted, I didn't know other people called it that too.

Too tired to post an explanation right now though...


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 13, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> What's with Metal fans claiming bands like Disturbed are 'pop metal', what just because the singer doesn't scream his lungs out in an unintelligible mess the songs suddenly aren't metal any more? (Seriously you can't understand a word they're saying!!)



Because they are manufactured in a board room by gross major label A&R suits, much like Britney Spears or NSYNC.


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 14, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> MC DUI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You keep believing that champ.

If you don't think all commercial music is in some way manufactured these days then you're kidding yourself...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 14, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal is sort of against that whole idea (well most metal is anyway), so things like Disturbed kind of go against it.


----------



## KaliKot (Jun 14, 2008)

I dont think this is the right forum to ask for an opinion to disturbed. I think the poll results show that

I totally love their music and the unique style they bring to rock music.

I don't know the band members, but im a fan XD


----------



## anime_junkie (Jun 15, 2008)

Ugh.

Oh, and lol @ Disturbed = Metal.

Nu Metal =/= Metal.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 18, 2008)

Not really a fan of them. I only like Glass Shatters (Stone Cold theme)


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

I myself like Disturbed, but they're so far away from my favorites.



Spoiler



Dope, Pain, Maximum The Hormone


----------

